# MTD 10-28 Question



## wwesternglass (25 d ago)

Haven't used this blower for awhile and it looks like a snowy winter so I tuned it up to be ready. But I don't remember this open hole to the left of the oil filler tube. It seems like there should be some sort of plug that goes in there. Oil filler? Don't have a manual on it. Anyone have any ideas? TIA.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's called a blind hole, common across multiple small engine manufacturers. It's normal. Let it be:









Brand new Ariens Classic 24 Missing oil plug??


As you can see the right side has a black cap, the left is just a empty hole, didn't came with a extra plug/cap. Is this something normal?




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Many engine manufactures will have various features cast into the block, side cover, heads etc. and then machine them as needed for a particular application. That way they minimize part numbers and machine time. The one shown in the picture ^^ is not a through hole for this engine.


----------



## VaSnowfighter (Dec 20, 2021)

Some engines didn't use the tall dipstick tube, or top oil fill, depending on the application the engine was used for. In a generator application, with the fuel tank above the engine, the tall (top) dipstick hole would not be used, and be left as an untapped blind hole. The hole in question, as shown in the photo, would be drilled through, threaded, and use a dipstick attached to the fill plug, screwed directly into the hole, as it is located at the side of the engine, and is easier to access.


----------



## Akula636 (25 d ago)

As others have said, its a hole that would be tapped if the engine was being used for a different application. The oil filter on these engines is internal.


----------

